# Boat Blind rebuild:



## Derek Edge

Thought I would post this here.  I am adding a rain top to the scissor blind I made last year, and also am adding Fast Grass mats, instead of using army netting.  Fast Grass mats are due to be in this week sometime, so I will add pics when finished.  Oh yeah, boat is a 1652SC G3 w/ 50 h.p. Yammy.

Here is the pic of the frame, with the new rain top rail added.






Another:





First layer is just a green tarp, with the next layer being batting cage netting (from ebay) to strap the Fast Grass too.





Another:


----------



## Drake1807

Nice!!!


----------



## jason308

Looks great!-Got time to build another???


----------



## sweet 16

FYI to S. Ga. Duckhunters. Lake Blackshear will be lowered mid Nov. Some Sloughs hard to get too.


----------



## arrow4u

who needs avery,,,,,,,, lol


----------



## Swampslayr

Good looking blind!


----------



## rip18

Looks good!!!!!


----------



## Derek Edge

jason308 said:


> Looks great!-Got time to build another???



Actually, I've built these for a few people, and find it pretty enjoyable, so the question is.......do you got time to bring it down....


----------



## dutchman

Very nice looking job.


----------



## crowe1187

do you have a plan of materials and how you built this. it is exactly what i want to build. thanks alot


----------



## Dub

That is a good looking hunting boat.

You are gonna get some serious enjoyment out of that rig.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

where did you get your grass mats from, also what kind of tubing is that ? Im going to try and build one of these myself, never done it before! We'll see! thanks -Kwak


----------



## crowe1187

i am too, can  you put a quick plan on here


----------



## Derek Edge

Sorry guys, been bowhunting every morning and evening this week, as well as last.  Grass mats FINALLY came in today, and I realized I was out of zip ties, so I will have to run to Home-Depot first thing in the morning.  The few mats that I did hang look great, and the blind is coming together real nice.  The only plans I had to go by was looking at the blinds that people built, and posted here, at www.duckhunter.net, in the boats and blind section.  I used bimini hardware for all the hinges ($50).  The tubing is 3/4" EMT (conduit).  Comes in 10' lengths, so to make the blind longer than 10', I measured from the deck mount to the sides, bent the pipe, front and back, and then welded in the middle.  Did the same thing for the rain cover.  These type blinds are known as scissor blinds, for the way that they open and close.  A hitch pin in front and back hold the blind in the up position, as well as the upright supports.  I bought the netting from ebay.  It's the stuff they use on batting cages.  A piece 7' by 30' was like $31 shipped.  The tarp came from Wal-Mart, two pieces at $8 each.  I bought 12 mats of grass from http://www.knutsondecoys.com/, they were $200 shipped.  Most people probably won't need as many mats as I ordered.  They come in a 4'x5' mat, so they are pretty big.  I will post the rest of the pics as soon as I get finished, and if you have any more questions, please ask.


----------



## Derek Edge

Hey, maybe this will help, it did for me.

http://www.kwicklabs.com/images/Scissors%20Blind%20Photos.htm


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Thanks DE, 

Great info! Cant wait to see your final product! 

-Kwak


----------

